# CMP Springfield M1 Garand 30-06 For Sale or Trade



## Liuricky (Jan 6, 2022)

I have 2,384 rounds of ammos to include along with the M1 Garand rifle. The mixture is roughly 50/50 of US M2 ball and Greek ammunition. Here is the approximate breakdown in ammo; 384 loose clips, 480 rounds on bandoliers/clips, 2 sealed cans of 520 rounds each and 2 sealed cans of 240 rounds each. This is a fairly accurate estimate. The ammo is in good condition, and stored appropriately.
$900
Discreet PPT 
The sale/value price is $900 for the whole shebang. I WILL SHIP AT MY COST. 8578374100


----------

